# How to introduce a VERY hyper dog to our baby Malt...



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, we have Dakota our 2 1/2 golden retriever and Meli our Malt, I haven't let them play or associate with each other because I am scared of Meli getting hurt. I don't know if I should be, but I am. Dakota has become VERY hyper and we have tried many things to try to get him to settle down, but nothing has worked. He wasn't like this. We try running or walking him so he gets tired, that didn't work. The only time he is calm is when we ignore him or not say a thing to him, but the minute we even say his name or call him over, he goes crazy.







He starts trying to jump on us, pushing himself down on us and sometimes accidentally scratches us with his paws. He starts running around the living room FAST and jumping onto the sofa, etc...He eventually settles down, but it's this behaviour that scares me of Meli getting hurt. 

People have told me that small dogs like our Malts know how to take care of themselves, I don't doubt it, but I really fear him stepping on her or something, is this wrong of me? I want to introduce them, but I'm scared that he will smoother Meli, because he gets so hyper and rough. I don't know how to go about introducing them, but at the same time being sure that he won't hurt her with his over-hypeness. Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Oh and I'm sorry if a similar question has been asked, I did a search and didn't find anything.


~~JoAnn~~


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I would be scared too. I don't have any advice or suggestions, just congrtulations and thanks for protecting the wee one. Hope things settle down for the big guy.

Samsonsmom


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Ok, we have Dakota our 2 1/2 golden retriever and Meli our Malt, I haven't let them play or associate with each other because I am scared of Meli getting hurt. I don't know if I should be, but I am. Dakota has become VERY hyper and we have tried many things to try to get him to settle down, but nothing has worked. He wasn't like this. We try running or walking him so he gets tired, that didn't work. The only time he is calm is when we ignore him or not say a thing to him, but the minute we even say his name or call him over, he goes crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say that Dakota never acted like this before. Do you think it could be because of Meli?????, because you have kept them apart and maybe he (Dakota) feels as though he is missing out on some attention, and just wants to be apart of everything. So when you do give him attention he just goes nuts.
Many Many Many years ago ( about 15) I had a malt girl and a German Shepard boy, I must say they were just best of friends. Keeping yours apart isn't going to help things.
You need to have both on leash at first and let them sniff each other etc etc, and see how they react, then let Meli off leash and see what happens. Just take baby steps with them. Of course when your not home I would seperate them, but if you can watch them, them let them met each other, and play.
Zarr ( my shepard) and Samantha (Malt), just loved each other so much, and Zarr was so gentle. It's like they know they are little and play differently. Zarr would ALWAYS crouch down to Samantha's level. They were beautiful together.
I hope you work something out soon.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Maltese are very smart, but that doesn't mean they can protect themselves from bigger dogs. They are very fragile and get hurt easily. Its very real that a maltese could get seriously injured from a bigger dog just trying to play. I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237862
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I would be very careful. A teeny dog cannot "take care of itself" from a huge dog... The huge dog has such a weight advantage. I would proceed with caution.


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We just introduced them and to my surprise







Dakota was VERY calm around Meli. I hope it remains this way, they sniffed each other while both were on a leash and they both just laid there next to each other. We will be VERY careful ofcourse and will see how it goes, baby steps as someone mentioned. We would NEVER ever put Meli in danger or in harms way. We will watch them closely and see how it goes. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I'm glad things went well!

Our German shepherd puppy, Tiberius, has always been very gentle around Macy. Even know that he's over 70 pounds, she will still give him a little nip if he's being highly annoying, but that's very rarely.


----------

